

The Internet Kill Switch; With Global Wiretapping Capability? - nihilius
http://www.pastie.org/3867284

======
nihilius
Not by me i just got it from <http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=b15805ea>

------
ibotty
i don't know why this did not get more traction. this is kind of alarming.

